# Safely getting rid of tailgaiters



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Tailgaiters really scare me, especially when my daughter is in the back seat.

Is there any safe way to get rid of them? If you tap the brakes, some people go ballastic. 

Assume it's a situation where you can't let them by, or a car in front of you is blocking you from accelerating away.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

gently let off the gas pedal intermitently forcing them to break short, eventually they'll back off...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Changing the lane, when it's possible ? :dunno:

I do it immediately, if I can't see the headlights of the following car in my rearview mirror.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm with you tailgaiters are the worst. :thumbdwn: 

If you can change lanes, if not slow way down maybe they will go around you.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> If you can change lanes, if not slow way down maybe they will go around you.


Thats what I do...take advantage of their impatience and let them move on.

It kills me when I get tailgated in the far right slow lane and there are open lanes to pass. :tsk:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Changing the lane, when it's possible ? :dunno:
> 
> I do it immediately, if I can't see the headlights of the following car in my rearview mirror.


Doesn't that mean they win? :stickpoke


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

kurichan said:


> Tailgaiters really scare me, especially when my daughter is in the back seat.
> 
> Is there any safe way to get rid of them? If you tap the brakes, some people go ballastic.
> 
> Assume it's a situation where you can't let them by, or a car in front of you is blocking you from accelerating away.


Try coasting.  
Seriously. Taping the brakes may cause an accident. Coasting will slow down gradually and safely.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Since I can't get a permit to put the missles on the car, I just coast down to the speed limit or just below. That usually gets rid of the @$$hole behind me.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

carry some bricks in the glove box. "Accidently" toss one out the window.


Opps, did that brick go through your windshield? I'm soooo sorry. :bigpimp: 




Seriously, it can be difficult. I try to leave extra room in front of me and the car in front of me so that If we have to stop I can do it a little more slowly and hopefully make up for the guy behind me.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Jas4fun said:


> carry some bricks in the glove box. "Accidently" toss one out the window.


20 years ago, I worked with a guy who used to fire pennies out the sunroof of his Z car when people got too close. Bit too extreme for me.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

*3 Easy Steps to Eliminating Tailgaters--Permanently*

Step 1: Always have a can of Mountain Dew within easy reach.

Step 2: Open Moonroof.

Step 3: Do the Dew.

:rofl:

Alternatively, you could try putting on your hazards.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Turning the rear fog lights ON works well for me.


.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

If I'm going the speed of traffic and I can't move over, I'll get off the accelerator and gently slow down (and give the guy behind me the big evil eye in the side rear view mirror while mouthing 'Got Brakes?').


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Turning the rear fog lights ON works well for me.


Unfortunately they (BMW) won't give us rear fog lights here in the good old US of A


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

gojira-san said:


> Unfortunately they (BMW) won't give us rear fog lights here in the good old US of A


They probably consider it to be too dangerous ... due to all of the tailgaters there. 

:rofl:

.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> They probably consider it to be too dangerous ... due to all of the tailgaters there.


 :rofl:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Turning the rear fog lights ON works well for me.
> 
> .


My truck has AUX: backup lights (flood lights) installed in the bumper. I have them switched, and I have been known to flip those on and off a couple times when I have somebody really on my bumper. I think this is a bit dangerous, but it usually gets the job done.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I always move over as soon as possible ... anything else is just trying to start trouble with a total stranger ... what do we have to prove to tailgaters :dunno:


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Unfortunately, neither this: http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/IAF/Aircraft/Missiles/R-73.html 
nor the Su35's rearward radar would fit in our BMWs. 

Ed


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Turning the rear fog lights ON works well for me.
> 
> .


Me too. Fog lighT in my case.

On the motorcycle, it helps to swerve around a bit. Small continuous S curves inside the lane. Freaks out the tailgater and they back off.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

kurichan said:


> Tailgaiters really scare me, especially when my daughter is in the back seat.
> 
> Is there any safe way to get rid of them? If you tap the brakes, some people go ballastic.
> 
> Assume it's a situation where you can't let them by, or a car in front of you is blocking you from accelerating away.


Flash your gat. :bang:

If this is a case of you're going above or near the limit and nobody is in front of you, slow down by coasting and he'll rocket by you.

If I'm stuck behind someone else going slow I just do the ole :dunno: and point at the guy in front of me as if to say, "No my fault, chief."

I tend to get tailgated by guys in big old SUVs and trucks. They think the size will intimidate drivers I think.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I always enjoy being tailgated. Usually, it's some numbnut in a minivan or cruddy vehicle whose goal is to get in front of you until traffic opens up... and then they become a left lane squatter. I ignore them.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Yeah, look on the bright side--if you have to do a panic stop and they plow into you, they're automatically at fault. Morons.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Mr. E said:


> Yeah, look on the bright side--if you have to do a panic stop and they plow into you, they're automatically at fault. Morons.


Except that you still get whiplashed.

Ed


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> I tend to get tailgated by guys in big old SUVs and trucks. They think the size will intimidate drivers I think.


Yeah they try it to me when I am in the 330. Since I also own a big ol' truck that tactic doesn't work.

My favorite is when I am in the truck and someone tries to tailgate me on the local roads in some tiny Hyundai or something like that - they get so close I can't even see them... and if I stopped short they would become a smudge on Mr. Trailer Hitch...


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> I always move over as soon as possible ... anything else is just trying to start trouble with a total stranger ... what do we have to prove to tailgaters :dunno:


:stupid:


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> I always move over as soon as possible ... anything else is just trying to start trouble with a total stranger ... what do we have to prove to tailgaters :dunno:


 :stupid:

1. Move over or 
2. Let him/her pass (given a chance, they'll pass you.)

Not doing this is doing a bit of road-raging yourself.

If you're inclined to fully road-rage, slam on the brakes and watch in joy the panic stop that other driver has to perform. Either that, or watch as the other driver slams into you.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

All good advice, but when being followed by a big SUV on a two lane winding road... The only choice is to pull into someone's driveway and let them pass?

It seems to me slowing down makes them as angry as tapping the brakes...

I'm beginning to like the missile approach. I have a friend who aimed a nozzle from their windshield sprayer to spray the car behind them...


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

What's tailgating? - :dunno:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

kurichan said:


> It seems to me slowing down makes them as angry as tapping the brakes...


 Just do it long enough to get them to back off a little, then resume a normal speed. Most people get the idea pretty quickly.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Thertorch said:


> What's tailgating? - :dunno:


Yeah - I know it's sort of a silly question because there aren't many people who can catch up to us...  But somehow, people manage to ride my tail nonetheless...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I use some of the BMWs potential and leave them behind - way behind.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Where the hell is that mpeg of the MB's rear shade w/ "f#ck you" written on it when I need it?


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Jever said:


> Where the hell is that mpeg of the MB's rear shade w/ "f#ck you" written on it when I need it?


http://media.ebaumsworld.com/benzsign.wmv :rofl:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Jever said:


> Where the hell is that mpeg of the MB's rear shade w/ "f#ck you" written on it when I need it?


I always wanted to mount a little LED display in the rear window that would allow me to pick appropriate expressions, but that would probably just escallate the conflict from tailgating to full scale nuclear war


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

gojira-san said:


> I always wanted to mount a little LED display in the rear window that would allow me to pick appropriate expressions, but that would probably just escallate the conflict from tailgating to full scale nuclear war


This would not be a good idea. :eeps:


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

gojira-san said:


> I always wanted to mount a little LED display in the rear window that would allow me to pick appropriate expressions, but that would probably just escallate the conflict from tailgating to full scale nuclear war


I always wanted to do this as well. Would be tons o' fun!


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

I just slow down, they eventually get the clue and pass me on my left.
The penny idea is cute-I've been tempted to throw my travel mug! I loved the guy behind me while I was in the right lane 70-73 MPH flashing me! (to move right I guess?)-I give up!
They're out there! Be careful!
Not moving out of your way with plenty of room to move over to the right lane has been dealt with already.


----------



## captaindrewle (Nov 19, 2002)

This thread reminds me of the people who use their windshield washer when being tailgated.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I have slowed down numerous times on a 70 mph interstate all the way down to 20 mph :yikes: and they still wouldn't go around  

unfortunately there are numerous people who play "follow the leader", tag on to the bumper of a car exceeding the speed limit going faster than they are comfortable enough to do on their own with the idea that the person in front will get the ticket, you slow down or pull over and they pass, once you are back up to speed you catch up to them because they also slowed down without their "leader", and the sorry SOB will just latch on to your bumper again :tsk: 

my favorite method to get rid of a tailgater is what I call "scrubbing", setting up an opening between two slow passing semis, etc so I can squeeze through and leave them trapped, which I greatly increase my speed (at a bit of a ticketing risk) to leave them so far behind that they instead wait for the next "leader" to come along rather than try to catch up :angel:


----------



## Chendol (Jul 15, 2003)

Thertorch said:


> I've driven with people who tailgated and didn't even realize it. That's just the way they drive. Not right, but they didn't even consider it a problem.


That's true. Many people don't realize they're tailgating because they think they're the best driver in the world with the quickest reaction time to hit the brakes in time.

So when you start tapping your brakes, they get pissed off 'cos they think they're not doing anything wrong.


----------



## Niftster (Dec 5, 2004)

Chendol said:


> That's true. Many people don't realize they're tailgating because they think they're the best driver in the world with the quickest reaction time to hit the brakes in time.
> 
> So when you start tapping your brakes, they get pissed off 'cos they think they're not doing anything wrong.


True.

Some "expert" drivers tailgate because they think they "drafting" the car in front will give them better gas milage. I've heard people admit as much about driving on the interstates. The worst is when I've got the cruise control on and they hop in behind me - like I will get the ticket instead of them.

Though not at high speed, I've been rear ended twice because of tailgating and the car behind me couldn't outbreak me.


----------

